# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride July 21st



## slick (May 11, 2012)

It's official! My Rolling Relics reliability ride is set up! This ride will take place in San Francisco on July 21st. I made a few slight changes from the last post so here we go. We will all meet up at Pier 39. There is a garage directly across the street as well as many other lots on the embarcadero on your left hand side approaching pier 39. Prices range from $15-35 for the day. The meeting time for the ride to begin will be 10AM SHARP! I cannot wait for anyone that is late arriving so please be on time or we will miss our ferry ride on the way back. We will start off eating an early lunch right there at Pier 39 at any restaurant of your choice. I'm giving everyone 1hr for the brunch break and then we will start the ride. We have 2 hills that we will have to walk the bike up. I tried to go around them but there is no way. There will also be 5 quick stops of 15-20 mins each for photos, to catch your breath, rest your tail or drink some water. The ride will lead us down the embarcadero along the waters edge. We will be stopping off at the Palace of Fine arts for some pictures, as well as Fort Point military installation that guarded our Bay and the Bridge. We will cross the Golden Gate Bridge (there is no toll for bicyclists) and continuing on into Sausalito and taking the Ferry boat back to the city which takes $20 mins on the boat which will be passing by Alcatraz also. The Ferry ride is $10.50 and the only problem with it is that they want us to lean the bikes against each other. I just placed my jacket in between mine and it was fine. They only allow 50 bikes per boat so we should be able to fill up the whole boat with just our bikes I hope? Once we get back into the city it will be roughly 4pm. For those of you who want to continue on with te ride we can go to the Penny arcade with old games from the 1920's. We can spend an hour there and then I was planning an afetr party at Eddie Rickenbacker's 40 Cycles of yesteryear. They have food as well as a full bar and the best part.....26 Vintage motorcycles hanging from the ceiling! Indians,Excelsiors,Harleys, and a couple scooters and whizzer bikes, etc.. I HIGHLY recommend that you service your hubs and check your tubes on your bike. There are some downhill areas that will require braking and I don't want any accidents please so make sure your brakes stop GOOD. Remember we will be in a pack of roughly 40 people so the last thing you want to do is crash into the person in front of you. So you will need money for parking,food and the boat ride. See you there and ride vintage!!


----------



## slick (May 11, 2012)

Here are a couple shots from last years ride which was in September.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2012)

That sounds like a fantastic day!!!!


----------



## slick (May 11, 2012)

Dave, Come on down and bring some of your friends. How many people can say they rode their vintage bike aross the Golden Gate bridge, or a Ferry boat!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 11, 2012)

slick said:


> Dave, Come on down and bring some of your friends. How many people can say they rode their vintage bike aross the Golden Gate bridge, or a Ferry boat!




I know I cannot claim that...after picking up a vintage bicycle, I pamper it, have it shrink wrapped, and entombed in my attic.
Chris


----------



## abe lugo (May 11, 2012)

*HOtel info*

Hi Chris, 
Are there any hotels you recommend?

We stayed here 
Comfort Inn By the Bay‎
2775 Van Ness Avenue
San Francisco, CA 94109
(415) 928-5000

But if you another place, we'll look into it.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2012)

slick said:


> Dave, Come on down and bring some of your friends. How many people can say they rode their vintage bike aross the Golden Gate bridge, or a Ferry boat!




I would LOVE to, probably won't happen though, unless I win the lottery. REALLY, thanks for the invite and maybe one of these other guys will take you up on the offer.


----------



## slick (May 11, 2012)

Not yet buddy. I'm still looking into that. I test rode it on wednesday and it was a blast!! I'll have hotel details middle of next week for all my socal buddies who are coming. I will be spending the night there in the city also saturday night. I can show you guys around town that night if you want? I know plenty of kool local spots with live music, etc.. O ya, bring plenty of bananas for cramping just in case! They work, trust me!


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2012)

hey slick,for those that don't want to hassle the parking and associated fees,they can take the ferry from alameda and parking is free.drops off at pier 39 and last ferry back is around 7:00 in the evening.round trip is about 12 bucks and no traffic.if you need any more info,let me know,
                                                                       brian.


----------



## old hotrod (May 11, 2012)

that sounds good too...and let me know about rooms...


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2012)

there's all kinds of accomodations around and in san fran.slick is more familiar with the city than i am,but here's a link to alameda hotels.

http://hotelguides.com/california/alameda-ca-hotels.html


----------



## slick (May 12, 2012)

Brian,that's a great idea! What time does te first boat leave? I need to be in the city at 9am. Karla and i will be staying the night there saturday night in the city also.

Dave, and Abe, I will get all the hotel info by wednesday-ish. Thanks for all the spport and info guys! I can't wait to do the ride. Bring your cameras. It will be a day to remember for sure!


----------



## island schwinn (May 12, 2012)

looks like the earliest ferry from alameda leaves at 9 in the morning and arrives at 9:35 or so.here's a schedule:

http://www.eastbayferry.com/when/aoweekends.html


----------



## jacdan98 (May 15, 2012)

slick said:


> It's official! My Rolling Relics reliability ride is set up! This ride will take place in San Francisco on July 21st. I made a few slight changes from the last post so here we go. We will all meet up at Pier 39. There is a garage directly across the street as well as many other lots on the embarcadero on your left hand side approaching pier 39. Prices range from $15-35 for the day. The meeting time for the ride to begin will be 10AM SHARP! I cannot wait for anyone that is late arriving so please be on time or we will miss our ferry ride on the way back. We will start off eating an early lunch right there at Pier 39 at any restaurant of your choice. I'm giving everyone 1hr for the brunch break and then we will start the ride. We have 2 hills that we will have to walk the bike up. I tried to go around them but there is no way. There will also be 5 quick stops of 15-20 mins each for photos, to catch your breath, rest your tail or drink some water. The ride will lead us down the embarcadero along the waters edge. We will be stopping off at the Palace of Fine arts for some pictures, as well as Fort Point military installation that guarded our Bay and the Bridge. We will cross the Golden Gate Bridge (there is no toll for bicyclists) and continuing on into Sausalito and taking the Ferry boat back to the city which takes $20 mins on the boat which will be passing by Alcatraz also. The Ferry ride is $10.50 and the only problem with it is that they want us to lean the bikes against each other. I just placed my jacket in between mine and it was fine. They only allow 50 bikes per boat so we should be able to fill up the whole boat with just our bikes I hope? Once we get back into the city it will be roughly 4pm. For those of you who want to continue on with te ride we can go to the Penny arcade with old games from the 1920's. We can spend an hour there and then I was planning an afetr party at Eddie Rickenbacker's 40 Cycles of yesteryear. They have food as well as a full bar and the best part.....26 Vintage motorcycles hanging from the ceiling! Indians,Excelsiors,Harleys, and a couple scooters and whizzer bikes, etc.. I HIGHLY recommend that you service your hubs and check your tubes on your bike. There are some downhill areas that will require braking and I don't want any accidents please so make sure your brakes stop GOOD. Remember we will be in a pack of roughly 40 people so the last thing you want to do is crash into the person in front of you. So you will need money for parking,food and the boat ride. See you there and ride vintage!!




I'll be there!


----------



## Uniblab (May 15, 2012)

I may make this ride, not sure what bike I'll have to ride then but it'll give me impetus to finish Project X


----------



## slick (May 15, 2012)

This is awesome if some new riders we have never met make the ride! Please introduce yourselves to me with your Cabe name so I can put faces with names. I'll be the guy on the Speedline Airflow.


----------



## Uniblab (May 15, 2012)

Until a couple or so years ago I had lived in San Fran for over 20 years...still have my humble hovel as it's crazy cheap and I'd never be able to afford another place there if I were to let it go. Still have friendly fiends there so I do visit from time to time...although they also ride 2 wheeled machines theirs tend to spew noxious gasses (both the bikes and the riders)


----------



## abe lugo (May 27, 2012)

*BTT who in So Cal is going? What day? Caravaning?*

Just bringing this to the top- We are thinking of staying at the Comfort Inn off of Lomard and Van Ness, It a ride down and across the meetup point.
We are thinking of leaving from La on Friday afternoon. 
Anyone want to caravan?  Or need a lift? We may have room for 2 extra bikes.
I just want to lock in the hotel room. They are roughly 159.00 a night and the hotel parking is 20.00 a day.


----------



## Uniblab (May 28, 2012)

You forgot to mention the hot and cold running hookers. Stay away from any Patel family owned hotels....good luck finding one other than a super big brand name that isn't owned by them. Google that and you'll understand.


----------

